# wording on a snow plowing proposal



## twclark2 (Nov 3, 2010)

How do you guys word it on your proposals when storms are over 6 inches? Most people have a 3 inch trigger, but when it snows 18 inches or more and you have to plow 3 or 4 times.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

its either per push or seasonal which means you plow till it stops snowing.


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I plow per push on all accounts. My clients know that, during a big storm, that I may have to plow twice, 3x, or more to keep their properties clear. I don't put amounts into my contracts. I don't let the snow build up, but I don't plow every inch either. I plow when necessary, but not excessively. 

The wording in my contracts is "Customer agrees to allow contractor to decide if snow plowing is warranted based upon snow accumulations at customer’s particular location. Customer understands that snow accumulations may vary throughout the area, and that accumulations in one section of area are not necessarily indicative of the accumulation at the customer’s particular location"

This has served me well. YMMV


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

grandview;1850481 said:


> its either per push or seasonal which means you plow till it stops snowing.


I'm per hour or per push


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Im per push, but if it gets crazy, which does happen from time to time, I have this in my contract to cover additional plow times. I usually only have to use it once or twice a season. The following is how I word it in my contract:

*3.	Blizzards: In the event of extreme amounts of snow fall in a short period of time, After Hours Snowplowing reserves the right to charge additional visits to cover any additional cost incurred by longer plow times. The number of visits billed will not be more than the depth of snow removed divided by the clients' normal trigger. Example: 8 inches of snow falls in 3 hours, Clients normal trigger is 2 inches, Client could be billed up to 4 visits for that event (but most likely would be billed no more than 2 visits).*

I cant think of a time where I ever billed more than 2 visits for one stop


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're supposed to plow with the storm so your trigger depth is never exceeded. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

twclark2;1850476 said:


> How do you guys word it on your proposals when storms are over 6 inches? Most people have a 3 inch trigger, but when it snows 18 inches or more and you have to plow 3 or 4 times.


they have to stay there (for a legit service), they wont admit it . but ask them what they do when its coming down 2-3" an hour for 6 hours . per pushers get boned . or their customers do .

even if they were there and went to the next lot , it would never look like it and they still bill the customer for a push . what a joke .

what im trying to say is , you cant possibly perform a decent service running thru a lot and say " i was there " when it will not look like it .

that per push scam dont work around here .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Plowtoy;1855206 said:


> Im per push, but if it gets crazy, which does happen from time to time, I have this in my contract to cover additional plow times. I usually only have to use it once or twice a season. The following is how I word it in my contract:
> 
> *3.	Blizzards: In the event of extreme amounts of snow fall in a short period of time, After Hours Snowplowing reserves the right to charge additional visits to cover any additional cost incurred by longer plow times. The number of visits billed will not be more than the depth of snow removed divided by the clients' normal trigger. Example: 8 inches of snow falls in 3 hours, Clients normal trigger is 2 inches, Client could be billed up to 4 visits for that event (but most likely would be billed no more than 2 visits).*
> 
> I cant think of a time where I ever billed more than 2 visits for one stop


then its not billed per push . is it ? its a back out clause .
lmbo. 
you guys would NEVER survive around here .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah...you supposed to have a dedicated truck for every site that you have with a dedicated employee or you'll never survive in philly. There's only one guy on here knows how to make money on snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1855354 said:


> Yeah...you supposed to have a dedicated truck for every site that you have with a dedicated employee or you'll never survive in philly. There's only one guy on here knows how to make money on snow.


Where is JD?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think he's sick of me...

His Dad brought him to the open house at Stewart's (case/kubota/Ford dealer) and bought him some burgers about a month ago...he wore his JD hat. He might be stuck in a field, it's been pretty wet here.


----------

